# 2016 Chevy Cruze Oil drain hole



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

The threads are stripped out of the pan............


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Probably a new oil pan to be honest.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Probably a new oil pan to be honest.


One thought for avoiding that is to try and repair the threads. This video briefly highlights a repair product (from Timesert) and quickly shows its use. I'm sure, if you poke around, there are longer videos with more details. The key here is that they drilled and retapped the hole bigger, then put an insert in it.

A shop can probably do this repair for much less than a new oil pan installed.

There may be other products out there. For example, here's one that uses an oversized (15mm) plug.

And stay away from the last place that changed your oil.

Doug

.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Its called a heli coil. Try a heli coil repair kit


----------



## lolJESSElol (May 9, 2020)

Quick update: Alright so I've read and looked into the three suggestions I've received. I took out the heli coil. I wanted to try and put a new one in place but after removing the coil I noticed the thread is totally stripped. So moving up the latter I'm gonna try and tap in a new thread, and if all hope is lost I'll get a new oil pan..


----------

